# Anybody buying a Nano?



## anselpixel (Apr 30, 2009)

I want to fly to Kolkata next spring and purchase a Nano to drive around Bangladesh and up to Bhutan. After a month or so, I plan to return to Chiang Mai, and I'd like to bring the auto with me.
Do I have any realistic chance of transiting Myanmar and entering Thailand with an automobile?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

The import taxes are horrendous... plus as far as I know foreigners can't drive in Myanmar, you can only be driven, ie have a driver. Plus I would suggest an armoured Hummer, rather than a Nano, for that trip. Some well-armed bodyguards too, maybe.

Summing up, I would say you have a realistic chance of 0 of succeeding!

About ten years ago my plan was to drive to Thailand from France. If I'd tried it I reckon I would still be on my way...


----------



## anselpixel (Apr 30, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> The import taxes are horrendous... plus as far as I know foreigners can't drive in Myanmar, you can only be driven, ie have a driver. Plus I would suggest an armoured Hummer, rather than a Nano, for that trip. Some well-armed bodyguards too, maybe.
> 
> Summing up, I would say you have a realistic chance of 0 of succeeding!
> 
> About ten years ago my plan was to drive to Thailand from France. If I'd tried it I reckon I would still be on my way...


Cheery advice, and not unexpected.
I think I'll turn it around in India after the assignment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Better safe than sorry. This from a travel site ref Myanmar:



> International Driving Licenses and British licenses are not accepted. Those wishing to drive must apply for a Myanmar license at the Department for Road Transport and Administration in Yangon (Rangoon).





> Jewelry, electrical goods and cameras must be declared; failure to do so may result in visitors being refused permission to export it on departure. Video cameras will be held in safe custody at the airport and will be returned on departure.





> It is recommended to use only air travel as a means of access into Myanmar. Overland entry with a border pass is, in theory, permitted at the following border check points: Kyukoke, Namkhan and Muse on the Myanmar-Yunnan (People’s Republic of China) border; and Tachileik, Myawaddy and Kawthaung on the Mynamar-Thailand border. Generally speaking, however, foreigners are only allowed to travel as part of an organized group. Owing to continuing political instability, borders may periodically close. Contact the nearest embassy for up-to-date details.


Nice idea, but...


----------



## anselpixel (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah. I'm aware of Myanmar's role as ******* of the planet since Bosnia went down. It's a damn shame we still have to put up with these people, but we do.
Thanks!







Nice idea, but...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

It's Nobel prizewinner Aum's 64th birthday around now as well, it's saying something that the rest of the world does nothing about it because it has little or no oil.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> The import taxes are horrendous... plus as far as I know foreigners can't drive in Myanmar, you can only be driven, ie have a driver. Plus I would suggest an armoured Hummer, rather than a Nano, for that trip. Some well-armed bodyguards too, maybe.
> 
> Summing up, I would say you have a realistic chance of 0 of succeeding!
> 
> About ten years ago my plan was to drive to Thailand from France. If I'd tried it I reckon I would still be on my way...



frogblogger,

Had you tried driving from France to Thailand think of all the interesting stories you could relate and all the great photos too! 

I think you're right - you would still be making that journey UNLESS you went north of Myanmar via China and down though Vietnam. Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq and Pakistan might be a bit of a challenge but hey, no guts no glory. I've made the trip from Saigon to Siem Reap via road and it's not too bad. From there into Thailand should be fairly good as well. The roads north from Saigon to Hanoi are good too so I suspect it could be done. A heck of an adventure!


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> I've made the trip from Saigon to Siem Reap via road and it's not too bad. *From there into Thailand should be fairly good as well.*


Not true. Worst road I've ever travelled on.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Acid_Crow said:


> Not true. Worst road I've ever travelled on.



Acid Crow,

Perhaps you've not driven on some of the pot hole pocked roads here in my country that the government keeps that way so we agree to raise our taxes. Yes, the road is narrow but there isn't all that much traffic. I'm guessing Sweden has a better road system [and government] that we here in the "Land of the free (not so much anymore) and the home of the brave".


----------

